

Google Maps available offline on iOS / Android - alexeichemenda
https://support.google.com/gmm/answer/2650218?hl=en

======
AliCollins
For the latest version (7.x +) go to
[https://support.google.com/gmm/answer/3273567?hl=en&ref_topi...](https://support.google.com/gmm/answer/3273567?hl=en&ref_topic=3273087)

